# Live Rock Lighting



## TOODLER (Oct 30, 2009)

I just started a 30 gallon saltwater tank. Used 20 lb's live sand & 20 lb's reg sand. Added 10 lb's of live rock. I only have a hood with flourescent lighting and was told most of my live rock will not grow. What lighting do I need and should I leave the rock in anyhow? Thx Toodler


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Live rock isn't going to "grow" at all. It is just a housing for beneficial bacteria and such. If you are planning a tank without corals and other delicate stuff (anemones, etc...) then your cheap lighting is adequate.


----------



## mtc2010 (Jul 10, 2010)

any tips on where to start learning about salt water tanks? is there a general forum?


----------



## mtc2010 (Jul 10, 2010)

or a beginner forum?


----------



## mtc2010 (Jul 10, 2010)

salt water beginner?


----------



## KShappell3 (Aug 31, 2010)

any tips on where to start learning about salt water tanks?

I honestly would pick up a copy of The New Marine Aquarium by Michael Paletta. I got the book when I started my first marine aquarium and I have to say it is the most helpful guide when it comes to setting up a tank. You could really benefit from it!


----------

